# Ventilador Automatico



## KorganBlack (Ago 2, 2006)

Que tal amigos del mundo electronico, mi nombre es Marco y vivo en Jalisco, Mexico, y soy nuevo usuario, actualmente estoy estudiando electronica y tengo que hacer un proyecto final, ya tengo la idea, pero tengo algunos problemas todavia para poder hacerlo.

Lo que me gustaria saber es como hacer un termostato digital, pero para no hacer enredosa la pregunta lo voy a explicar paso a paso.

Mi idea es hacer un ventilador automatico, que tenga un display que me indique la temperatura del clima, y a su vez tenga ajuste como el un relog digital para poner la hora, pero en este caso sera para poner la temperatura en la que el usuario desee que el ventilador se encienda, por aquello de que algunos prefieran que se encienda a una temperatura diferente que otras, y despues de ajustarlo asi regrese a la temperatura del medio ambiente, hasta ahora solo tengo el sensor ajustado por medio de un potenciometro, pero esto no es nada amigable, aparte que no se sabe con a que temperatura se va a encender el ventilador a menos que le acerque un encendedor para ajustarlo a mi gusto, lo que quiero hacer es cambiar este potenciometro por uno que se maneje mediante el ajuste por medio por medio de pulsos que introduca la persona.

Espero que puedan ayudarme.


----------



## joga (Ago 2, 2006)

Que tal, lo que te propones a hacer es un tema que ya he visto resuelto en algunos sitios de internet, basicamente este problema se resuelve con un pic un sensor de temperatura y un diplay lcd y algunos botones pulsadores pero es indispensable que leas al respecto algo sobre pics echale un vistazo a

http://www.x-robotics.com/sensores.htm


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 2, 2006)

Mmm, el tema del potenciometro no amigable es porque no hay un feedback visual, si pones un display de 7 seg que indique que esta haciendo el pot ya esta...

Me gustaría tener mas detalles de que componentes activos estas usando.

Ponele que tenes un LM75 que sensa la temperatura, lo conectas a un A/D que te indique la temperatura en un display; de la misma forma el pot lo conectas a otro/mismo A/D para que te muestre la temperatura seteada. ¿Puede ser?


----------



## KorganBlack (Ago 3, 2006)

Que tal Nilfred, te paso una pagina donde saque el termostato.

http://www.mailxmail.com/curso/informática/amplioperacioanales/capitulo11.htm

los componentes que se usan son el ampOP324, el LM35.


----------



## CAZADOR (Ago 3, 2006)

hola amigo sabes yo tambien soy nuevo en el foro pero ya vi ese caso solo necesitas un controlador de SP, CV con un sensor de temperatura u para el tiempo usas un PIC pero no me acuerdo el circuito de este dejame buscarlo y te lo mando


----------



## KorganBlack (Ago 3, 2006)

Ok

Gracias Cazador, por la ayuda, el problema es que ocupo hacerlo con amplificador operacionales, y no puedo utilizar los pic, ni los diplay lcd,  porque aun no me los han enseñado, pero si lo mandas no tengo problemas, tambien me interesa aprender cosas nuevas, de igual forma te lo agradesco.


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 7, 2006)

¡HOYIBLE!

La verdad que usar tantos comparadores operacionales me parece al pedo, pero bueno, fijate que al LM324 U2C le llegan 2 señales: 1 es la temperatura del LM35 y la otra es un voltaje de referencia generado por el pot.

La idea es medir esos voltajes, porque cuando son iguales se dispara el opamp.

Entonces imaginate que medis esos voltajes con un tester: El positivo en una entrada del LM324 U2C y el negativo a masa. Ese voltaje podemos decir que representa a una temperatura.

Osea que en definitiva tenes que poner un voltímetro digital en paralelo con esas señales, para que te de una representación gráfica de que estas haciendo.


----------



## KorganBlack (Ago 13, 2006)

Pues ya estoy en esto, empeze mi diagrama con 11 LM324 lo pienso hacer hasta 44 grados, que dudo que llege a esa temperatura pero asi lo voy a dejar, y la salida de los LM324 los voy a conectar a 6 Codificadores de Prioridad, y despues van a compuertas or de 3 entradas, para convertir a numero binario, ahora el problema es 

¿como convierto este numero a BCD para despues conectarlo a 2 decodificadores 4511?
Si alguien sabe como, ayudeme por favor.

                                                                                                                  Gracias


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 14, 2006)

¿Cada uno de los 11 LM324 se dispara cada 1 grado celcius?

44 señales / 6 codificadores de prioridad ≈ 8 bits
8 bits / 3 entradas OR ≈ 3 salidas OR
En alguna parte me perdí, porque para 3 bits no hace falta convertir a BCD

Lo bueno es que en el proceso se me ocurrió un atajo:
Ya que queres obtener una salida de 8 bits, configuras solo 8 opamp en cascada asi el
1º sensa 128°C
2º sensa 64°C sobre el 1º
3º sensa 32°C sobre el 2º
...
7º sensa 2°C sobre el 6º
8º sensa 1°C sobre el 7º 
Y ya tenes salida binaria sin tanto lio.

Ahh, ahora me salis con BCD... Bueno, tomá:
1º sensa 80°C
2º sensa 40°C sobre el 1º
3º sensa 20°C sobre el 2º
4º sensa 10°C sobre el 3º
5º sensa 8°C sobre el 4º
6º sensa 4°C sobre el 5º 
7º sensa 2°C sobre el 6º
8º sensa 1°C sobre el 7º 

Para convertir de binario a BCD es un quilombo:
El bit mas significativo se descarta
bits 0-2 al Binary Adder 1
bits 3-5 al 3to8 decoder
bits 4-6 al Binary Adder 2
Salidas de los Binary addder a los 4511
Carry Out del BA1 al Carry In del BA2
Las salidas del 3to8 decoder van a los 2 BA así:
Line# BA1 BA2
0 0000 0000
1 1000 0000
2 ...
Me fijo como era y edito mas tarde porque ya no me cierran los números...


----------



## rojewski (Ago 14, 2006)

visita www.pablin.com.ar y buscate el termometro termostato con pic pantalla lcd y sensor lm35. trae el ajuste digital de encendido y apagado y muestra la temperatura actual. sale medio costoso pero vale la pena.


----------



## KorganBlack (Ago 14, 2006)

Si, lo que se me ocurrio es utilizar un ampOp por cada grado Centigrado, y cada salida de los AmpOp directo a los 6 Codificadores de prioridad, y las salidas de los codificadores de prioridad a compuertas or de 3 entradas para agruparlas y tener a mi salida un codigo binario, agrupe los Codificadores en 2 (G1 y G2) grupos de tres, las 3 salidas A del primer grupo a una compuerta Or, las 3 salidas B a otra Or, y las 3 salidas C a otra Or,   Lo mismo hice con el otro grupo, y al final agrupe con otras 3 compuertas Or las salidas A del grupo G1 con G2, las B con las salidas B  de G1 y G2, y las salidas C del G1 y G2,hasta aqui solo tengo 3 bits, para conseguir los otros bits, tengo otras tres compurtas Or que vienen de la salida Eo de los CPrioridad 74LS138, para el cuarto bit agrupo los E0 de los Cod 2,4 y 6, para el quinto bit, otra Or  con los E0 de CP 3 y 4, y el sexto bit de E0 de los CP 5 y 6.


Pero es mucho rollo, y si se puede simplificar que alivianada para mi, porque no voy a tener que comprar mas protos.

Pero bueno haber si te entendi, Digamos que tengo ya los 8 AO y en la entrada no inversora de todos los AO voy aplicar El voltaje que viene del U2C, y en las entradas inversoras le voy a poner una red de resistencias, en este caso la salida del U2C me esta entregando 100mv por cada Grado Centigrado, entonces digamos que el voltaje maximo de entrada sera 12.8 Volts representando los 128 grados del AO que mide los 128° y mis resistencias tendran una relacion de 1R, 2R, 4R, 8R, 16R, 32R,64R y 128R(?Presets para lograr la exactitud?) y otro extra para nivelar esos 12.8 V,

De aqui aun no lo entiendo, son los mismos AO?

Ahh, ahora me salis con BCD... Bueno, tomá: 
1º sensa 80°C 
2º sensa 40°C sobre el 1º 
3º sensa 20°C sobre el 2º 
4º sensa 10°C sobre el 3º 
5º sensa 8°C sobre el 4º 
6º sensa 4°C sobre el 5º 
7º sensa 2°C sobre el 6º 
8º sensa 1°C sobre el 7º 

Para convertir de binario a BCD es un quilombo: 
El bit mas significativo se descarta 
bits 0-2 al Binary Adder 1 
bits 3-5 al 3to8 decoder 
bits 4-6 al Binary Adder 2 
Salidas de los Binary addder a los 4511 
Carry Out del BA1 al Carry In del BA2


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 14, 2006)

Ahora entiendo, de donde salen tantos bits:

Agrupa los codificadores de prioridad de a 10, esto es cada codificador te entrega 3 bits osea un 7 por cada 8 sensores, y a otro le conectas 2 sensores nomas asi te da 0 o 1 o 2 y le sumas al otro directo y tenes 4 bits BCD por cada grupo de 10°C
Por 2 bits capaz no se justifica usar un cod. de prioridad...

Para saber que grupo de 10 leer. conectas un codificador de prioridad a cada señal 9:
9, 19, 29, 39, 44
Eso te da un dígito, el mas significativo entre 0 y 4, BCD compatible y de paso te dice que grupo leer

Del grupo lees los 2 bits mas significativos 8 y 9 conectando a las puntas asi
1000=8°C
1001=9°C
0000 => usar la salida del codificador de prioridad 0-7 BCD compatible

Listo, con solo los 6 CdP ya tenes tu salida BCD
Ahora vemos de eliminar 4 cdP porque en definitiva se usan solo 2...


			
				KorganBlack dijo:
			
		

> ...digamos que el voltaje maximo de entrada sera 12.8 Volts representando los 128 grados del AO que mide los 128° y mis resistencias tendran una relacion de 1R, 2R, 4R, 8R, 16R, 32R,64R y 128R(?Presets para lograr la exactitud?) y otro extra para nivelar esos 12.8 V,
> 
> De aqui aun no lo entiendo, son los mismos AO?
> 
> ...


Nop, pensa en BCD ya, el voltaje máximo sera 10v representando 100°C. La relación de resistencias será 1R, 2R, 4R, 8R, *10R, 20R, 40R, 80R* asi la salida es directamente representable en BCD. Tiene que ser muy exacto porque se suma todo y la inexactitud se multiplica por 8 en el peor de los casos


----------



## KorganBlack (Ago 15, 2006)

OK, una vez agrupados los codificadores se me ocurre que cuando el bit llegue al ocho mandar este al pin que deshabilita el codP, porque los estados altos van a estar presentes en el CdP y a la salida tendria el 15, ahora voy a tomar la salida del AmpO que representa el 8 como el 4 bit, asi ya tengo 1 0 0 0, y para el nueve solo coloco una Or en la salida que representa el primer bit asi cuando tenga el nueve voy a tener 1 0 0 1, y hasta aqui ya tenemos las unidades de cada grupo. ¿Voy bien? ,  ahora ya tengo 5 grupos que llevare a otro codificador de prioridad, que te parece que en lugar de tomar las señales 9 , tomo las señales 1, 10, 20, 30, y 40 que es el que me representara las decenas(Esto porque creo que cuando este digamos en los 27 Grados si leo el hasta el 29 en el CdP voy a tener el 1 y tendria el 19 en lugar del  no el 29, y necesito el 2 para formar las decenas del 20, o me equivoco??? , como me dijiste al BCD directo,  ahora lo que no entendi es como voy a seleccionar el grupo de las unidades en el BCD, mmm, creo que ya se, me voy a contestar solo porque hasta ahora lo estoy analizando, haber que te parece si mando todas las salidas de 4 bits a un decoder BCD, y para evitar un corto mando las mismas señales de las decenas para deshabilitar los Cdp,es decir,  al momento de estar en el CdP del 10 al 19, me deshabilite el del 0 al 9, cuando este en el del 20 al 29 dehabilite del 0 al 19, ........... y cuando este en el del 40 al 44 me deshabilite todos los demas, y asi ya tengo mi representacion en BCD terminada.

Tu que opinas?


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 15, 2006)

No entendí, pero creo que tenes razón respecto a conectar a los 0 en vez de los 9 porque el 4 del 44 sería un falso 9.
Decia a los 9 porque el CdP cuando recibe 00001 devuelve 1 y quiero un 0
Así que el 0 no se conecta y chau, se sobreentiende que fue un 0 porque la lógica queda en 0 por defecto

En la imagen esta el diagrama simplificado que te comentaba con:
2 CdP
4 multiplexer 8
5(3×2) multiplexer 4
El 74LS138 no se donde lo estas queriendo poner.
Las lineas azules simulan los estados lógicos altos de entrada

Fijate como conecto el 8 directo al display, sin OR ni nada, directo.

Con el 9 no se que hacer ¿En que habíamos quedado con el 9?:
Forzar un 001 en en CdP
Deshabilitar el CdP y poner el 1 directo al display
OR contra no se que


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 15, 2006)

Repasemos el tema de ahcerlo con 8 operacionales en cascada:
En realidad son 16, te explico paso a paso:
Para trabajar con enteros y nos entendamos mejor supongamos que el LM35 tira 1 volt por °C
El objetivo es representar 99°C en 2 display de 7 segmentos, osea que desde el vamos buscamos una salida BCD
El LM35 aroja 99v (V)
El OA1 sensa 80v, y dispara un valor lógico alto si V>=80v
Siendo OA1 alto OA11 resta 80v a V, quedando 19v que pasan al siguiente OA
El OA2 sensa 40v, no se dispara, ni resta 40v a travez de OA21
OA21 deja pasar V tal como está, 19v que pasan al siguiente OA
OA3 sensa 20v, no se dispara
OA31 deja pasar V tal como está, 19v que pasan al siguiente OA
OA4 sensa 10v, se dispara un valor lógico alto y dispara OA41
OA41 resta 10v a V, quedando 9v que pasan al siguiente OA
El primer display esta completo 1001 representa el byte mas significativo codificado en BCD, apto para mostrar en un 4011(barato) o lo que acostumbres
OA5 sensa 8v, se dispara un valor lógico alto y dispara OA51
OA51 resta 8v a lo que queda de V, quedando 1v que pasan al siguiente OA
OA6 sensa 4v, no se dispara, ni resta su primo OA61
OA61 deja pasar V tal como está, 1v que pasan al siguiente OA
OA7 sensa 2v, no dispara valor lógico, ni resta su primo OA71
OA71 deja pasar V tal como está, 1v que pasan al siguiente OA
OA8 sensa 1v y dispara un valor lógico alto
OA81 no existe pero puede servir para los decimales...
En este punto el display esta completo, 1001, 9 codificado BCD apto para mostrar con circuitería trivial.
La precisión es muy importante porque imaginate que OA41 le pase 10v a la siguiente etapa en vez de 9; este 10 se decodifica correctamente como 1010, Hexa A y no es representable en BCD.
Por costo no lo haría nada de esto con OA, pero bien vale de ejercicio.


----------



## KorganBlack (Ago 15, 2006)

Pues asi ya cambia la cosa y me ahorro todo el otro rollote que estaba haciendo, digamos que tengo mi tension de referencia en mis resistencias 1R,2R,4R....40R,80R, de ahi directo a las entradas inversoras, en el OA8 conecto mi salida del LM35, y la salida del OA 8 al OA7, esta a OA6 y asi hasta OA1, solo que hay algo que no me cuadra, a lo que veo hay algo que no entendi en clase , en la salida del AO voy a tener la resta de tensiones , para explicarme, El Voltaje de referencia menos el Voltaje que viene del LM35?

No se supone que el OA tendra una salida al maximo de su saturacion?, y me va a saturar los demas OA?, porque asi como me lo explicas entenderia mucho mejor esto y no me ubiera enredado tanto, y de paso me aclaraste el funcionamiento del OA, porque lei en la pagina del Mailxmail dice que cuando se comparan dos voltajes se restan pero que se multiplican por un numero como este 100000, pero como el OA no es capaz de entregar esto  a la salida, entonces nos entrega su nivel maximo de saturacion, y si lo veo asi esto me va a dar estados altos en todas las salidas de los OA, te paso el link para que lo veas, a lo mejor no entendi bien esto.

http://www.mailxmail.com/curso/informática/amplioperacioanales/capitulo10.htm

Muchas gracias por la ayuda, me esta sirviendo demasiado, solo me queda esta duda, que no me ha dejado avanzar.


----------



## KorganBlack (Ago 18, 2006)

Que tal Nilfried, estoy armando el circuito con los 8 AmpOp, pero tengo problemas con las resistencias, las calibre haci, 10k 20k,40k,80k,100k,200.......800k, pero al conectar el circuito me entrega voltajes de referencia distintos a los que espero y demasiados desproporcionados, sabes a que se debe, la escala que maneje es de 10 V para alimentar las resistencias y el Voltaje del LM35 va de 100mV por cada C°


----------



## jgchavez (Sep 5, 2006)

Hola, Mi nombre es José Chávez, soy Chileno y nuevo en el foro, también nuevo en la electrónica.

Estoy tratando de construir un termostato que mantenga encendida una luz (220V alternos 75 - 100 watt de potencia) para  regular temperatura entre 22 y 30 celcius. (será utilizado para mantener temperada la casa de mi mascota jejeje)

El punto es que montaré el proyecto encontrado en esta dirección: 

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/mc/termost/index.htm

En general es bastante simple pero tengo algunas dudas:

1.- No he encontrado una sonda LM35, ¿puedo utilizar una LM35DZ sin problemas? (no necesito medir T° negativas) 
2.- ¿Como puedo reemplazar el relé por un optoacoplador?, cual me recomiendan y como sería el conexionado? (si es posible que alguien modifique el diagrama para ver como quedaría)
3.- La salida "Focus" del LCD se conecta mediante una resistencia de 10K, pero no entiendo en el diagrama si va a tierra o a 5V.

esas son mis dudas, les agradezco desde ya su ayuda y pido disculpas por lo básicas que puedan resultar mis dudas.

gracias
José


----------

